# San Diego Open 2009



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Registration fee:* $10 for preregistered competitors, $15 at the door. Preregistration closes on May 16.
*Events:* 2x2x2, 3x3x3, 4x4x4, 3x3x3 one-handed, 3x3x3 blindfolded, Square-1.
*Website:* http://caltech.cubingusa.com/sandiego2009/

See you there![...?]


----------



## Dene (Mar 31, 2009)

I'll be there!


----------



## dChan (May 24, 2009)

Great competition everyone! I had a ton of fun. Nice that Dene managed to sneak in some Tekken time, haha.


----------



## jfly (May 24, 2009)

Another great competition! Probably the smoothest one I've been a part of. Adam really has a great venue down there.
Shelley and I both royally screwed up some potentially amazing solves, though.


----------



## rahulkadukar (May 25, 2009)

Guys can you post times


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (May 25, 2009)

I still can't believe you didn't place in OH Jeremy, that's not right. 

I also can't believe I ALMOST pulled off an 11.55 avg in the second round. Damn man...

overall though it was a good competition and I liked the awards, they were really nice. 

Good stuff


----------



## Anthony (May 25, 2009)

j-fly said:


> Shelley and I both royally screwed up some potentially amazing solves, though.



Hmm, I'm guessing you messed up a really nice OH solve, and Shelley with a blindsolve?


----------



## hdskull (May 25, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Hmm, I'm guessing you messed up a really nice OH solve, and Shelley with a blindsolve?



Jeremy messed up his OH average, he had a 17 PLL skip(i think), and a non-lucky 19, 21, and 2 solves over 25( i know one is 27).

Shelley was 1 cycle off of a 1:05 BLD solve.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 25, 2009)

hdskull said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, I'm guessing you messed up a really nice OH solve, and Shelley with a blindsolve?
> ...



1:04 

You apparently did pretty well in OH yourself though Sikan, a 22 something average and second place I hear?


----------



## Ellis (May 25, 2009)

I can't believe I almost beat Phillip's average in the first round 

I also can't believe I placed second in bld, what happened guys? You're not supposed to let these things happen.


----------



## dChan (May 25, 2009)

The awards were definitely awesome. Major props to Adam for that and also for a pretty awesome competition.

I pretty much messed up everything except for 3x3x3 blindfolded. I nearly had a 14.xx average in the second round but I just had to mess it up. And it's crazy that John was second place in the first round! Oh yeah, nice 12.xx again, John, haha. You now are better than me in both average and single officially. That's not fair! I am definitely going to have to take you down at the next competition.


----------



## Ellis (May 25, 2009)

dChan said:


> You now are better than me in both average and single officially. That's not fair!


That's entirely fair  
and you know I've been waiting for that!



dChan said:


> I am definitely going to have to take you down at the next competition.


It's on now


----------



## MrData (May 25, 2009)

I'll beat you both at the next competition.


----------



## dChan (May 25, 2009)

Ellis said:


> dChan said:
> 
> 
> > You now are better than me in both average and single officially. That's not fair!
> ...



Okay, fine, it is fair! Oh, and yeah, it is completely on. Next competition I'm taking over in both single and average!

@MrData: Crap, I'm scared now. It'll feel just like at DSC. +_+


----------



## hdskull (May 25, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> 1:04
> 
> You apparently did pretty well in OH yourself though Sikan, a 22 something average and second place I hear?



Haha, okay 1:04. but a 3 cycle would've taken 1 second, lol.

I placed 2nd with a 22.24 average , Phillip had a 22.x also.

Feels good to compete again! (even though I sucked at most events)


----------



## fundash (May 26, 2009)

i was ther, i was the one that was crappy and solved in over 2:00


----------



## Bob (May 26, 2009)

Results posted on WCA site.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (May 28, 2009)

My OH avg was .02 faster than Jeremy's. I barely placed...

Here' s a video of the fastest OH solve of the competition by Jeremy:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xebo2FTVbk&feature=channel_page


----------

